# 4 lines from MS Word into 1 cell of Excel



## Dymu83 (Feb 19, 2008)

Help!

I need to copy and paste 3 lines from Ms Word:
1st word [enter]
2nd word [enter]
3rd word [enter]
into 1 cell of Excel. (I want to have all these words pasted into A1 cell one under another.) The cell has to look identical with the Word text.

How can I do that, as for now I have only achieved that each word is in a separate cell - that is no I wanted to get.

I need to get the simplest way of doing it, without entering the Excel's text field.

Can anybody help me, please?:4-dontkno

Thanks in advance!

Dymu83


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

When you press Enter, Excel interprets that as a command to enter data and move to the next cell. If you press Alt+Enter that has the effect of entering a carriage return in the cell and Excel will then create a new line in the same cell.

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## Dymu83 (Feb 19, 2008)

I would, but I need sth a little bit different. it has to be done "automatically" during copy-paste.

what I need to achieve is that Word formatted text would be copied into Excel without alt+enter. Maybe it is possible to make a macro or sth to do it? I need ecxel to recognize that the 2nd word should be just beneath the 1st word in the same cell. 

It can be also done by pasting the text into excel's text field, but it is kinda time consuming.

Anyway, thanks!

Dymu83


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

When you say automatically, are you referring to having a macro do it or just the copy/paste function performing the way you want?

If it's just copy/paste, one way would be to change the hard carraige returns in Word to line feeds first. Then copy/paste it and Excel should keep it all in one cell. Works for me, although I have a lot of the default preferences turned off which do affect copy/paste functionality.


----------



## Dymu83 (Feb 19, 2008)

It can be a macro or whatever works. the outcome has to be "copy-paste" alike.

Just highlit the Word tex and put it into one Excel cell.


----------

